# Finding a trainer to start a nervous, little handled horse



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a four year old gelding who has been out on pasture for pretty much his entire life. He's only been handled literally a handful of times - I'd say he's been haltered less than 8 times, and to halter him I've had to run him into a squeeze or rope him. I did get to the point last time I was home where I could catch him but only if he was in the roundpen. 

I've started several colts from the ground up myself and am confident in my abilities. But, I have always had access to a roundpen and arena, as well as the help of my dad.

I'm moving far away from home this summer and really want to bring the gelding with me. I'm for sure bringing my mare with me... but I want to get the gelding started under saddle this summer. For one because he is already four years old and two because I plan to breed River this spring for a 2013 foal and would like to have a saddle horse for next summer. 

I'm stressing about it though because I have no idea yet where I'm going to be keeping the horses. I have a place for them at a relatives until I'm settled in, but I can't keep them there all summer. Once I DO find a place I have no idea if it'll have a roundpen or arena or anything.

My question is... how hard do you think it will be to find a colt starter who is willing to work through the gelding's nervousness and the hard to catch issue? I've been away from home lots this winter so wasn't able to consistently work with him... though he is halter broke, that's about it. He's super cheeky too... he tries to muscle through closed gates and fences, and has actually jumped out of my arena. I don't know if the majority of trainers only want quiet, well handled horses or what lol. 

All I want is someone to get a start on him, to get him so he can be caught, and to ideally get him started under saddle (just a handful of rides really). I've never had to use a trainer before and wouldn't have to in this situation except that I don't have the facilities to do it myself. 

My other option is to leave him at home and start with him next winter... but that means another summer of being a wildie and doing nothing. And then next winter I'm back to the same job where I work two weeks away from home each month... and it's -40 all winter, so in all honesty I don't work the horses much lol. 

On that note... does anyone know good, reputable colt starters near Edmonton/Lloydminster area or north of there? (or north of Prince Albert, SK)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't really speak for other trainers, but many of the horses that I get in aren't so different from your guy. Full grown (2-5 years old), never handled, with a touchy and resistant temperament to go with it LOL.

I actually _like_ dealing with horses like that, a trainer never gets better if all they get is nice, calm, gentle, _easy_ horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Put this colt in the round pen, remove his halter and go in and stand by the rail turned away from him for about 5 min. Allow him to move around all he wants. When he's quiet, take a stroll across the pen keeping your eyes ahead and not on him. Stand with your back to him again. If he opts to sniff you out, just let it happen. While he's still checking you out, take another stroll. Horses like to follow things that move away. Each time you stroll across the pen, move a little closer to him. The reason I say stroll is you want to keep your energy low and him relaxed. When you are close enough to touch his nose, offer the back of your hand and wait to see if he touches it. If not, back up and see if he'll come to you. Again extend your hand. When he touches your hand, back up a few steps, turn and walk to the rail with your back to him. He's finding out you're not so bad after all and not a predator.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not worried about how to work with him... If I had the time and a place I would. He's fine once you get him in the round pen and even better once you have a halter on him. I'm just wondering how hard it will be to find someone to start him what with him being hard to catch and liking to test gates/fences and trying to jump them.

If I had a round pen and arena I'd be doing it myself but I really don't know if I will.

Also just realized my thread title says trailer not trainer lol, CRAP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

smrobs, sounds about right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

My problem is time - I'm in camp til April 22, then when I get home that day I'm loading the horse(s) and heading south. I get to my family's place 2 days later, drop the horses and go to my college grad. A week after that I start work at my new location and will be finding a place for the horses then (hopefully)

I'm considering taking him straight to a trainer after I'm done at my college thing and not having to worry about him

How long do people reckon most trainers would want to take him for? Smrobs? 30 days? 60 days? I really only need him to where I can catch him in a field, and a handful of rides on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Something to that level, probably no more than 30 days...maybe not even that long, depending on the trainer.

The saddle training will be the easy part, though. Whether or not you get to where you can catch him in the field will depend on him more than the trainer.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah I totally get that. I really think that with consistent, daily handling he'll settle right down. But like I said.... without a roundpen or potentially ANY kind of enclosure, I just wont be a position to work with him like that. 

to be honest it'd be pretty darn nice to drop him off to someone, settle into my new place, find a place to board, get used to my new job... all without having to worry about working with him. 

It'd also be nice to have someone get on him the first few times and reduce the possibility of having my butt dumped in the dirt haha 

The difficult part now is finding a trainer. there are LOTS of people on kijiji, but how do I know who is good?? He doesn't need to be tuned in, handled rough, or forced to do anything (though I do believe some horses DO need that). I think he'll benefit from gentle, consistent work at this stage. Just hard to know who to trust, y'know?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Finding a trainer is like interviewing someone for a job. Meet with them and see if you can watch them work with a horse. You could ask around at stables/barns what they think of them. 

I have to agree that most horses that go to trainers are not easy to work with. If they were, everyone and anyone could and would train.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with smrobs, most trainers would like to take a horse like yours over one that has been manhandled since birth and ended up pushy and rude.

I think word of mouth is better for finding a trainer rather than an internet search if possible. Do you know many horse people in the area you are relocating to you could ask?


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

unfortunately, I don't... I've emailed the only two "horsey" people I know in alberta but unfortunately neither one knows of any trainers in the area I'm looking for (around Vermilion, AB or north of Prince Albert, SK). 

I'm going to be located pretty far north so it'll be difficult to go watch several different trainers before deciding. I'm probably a 3 hour drive from the closest trainer actually. 

If I found someone who was REALLY reputable I'd consider hauling up to 5 hours, so I guess I'll just start asking around.

I'm kind of excited.. it'll be SO nice to get someone to put a start on this guy for me, one less thing to worry about!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

On THAT note, has anyone got any suggestions for good trainers/colt starters in SK or AB?


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

well, I'm having a HARD time finding a trainer. I really hate to just search the internet....

I found a guy who has been in the cutting horse business for like 30 years. Raising, training, competing. He also used to teach the horsemanship program at Lakeland a few years ago. He has one spot left starting in June. 

But, he only takes colts on a two month minimum. He is only an hour and a half (or less) drive from me which is by FAR the closest person I've found... but, man, at $800 a month that's a lot more than I intended to put into this horse considering I've never used a trainer before. Plus, I know NOTHING about cutting horses. I know good basics are the same for every discipline... but, y'know. 

Hmmm what a dilemma!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For someone like you who is only looking for someone to put the first couple of rides on, that's quite a bit of money plus more training than you were looking at getting.

Just a thought, do you know anyone that cowboys, dayworks that could put a few rides on for you? It seems like guys like that don't require 60-90 days and have no problem knocking the rough off and have the facilities to do so. Plus if you end up not having the time to ride him later you can send him back and that gives them another horse in their string and you get your horse rode(of course, still at a price).


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

my problem is that I'm new to the province and don't know anyone.

I did see an ad for a feedlot rider who was offering to put miles on colts... but to be honest I'm a bit wary to use anyone but a somewhat well known colt starter because this horse has only been handled a few times before. He is VERY nervous and unsure. He doesn't need to be "taught a lesson" or anything like that. I feel like someone who needs to get a job done might just get frustrated with him. Plus, I think if he's pushed too fast too soon he'll come apart. Like I said, he's tried to jump over/through my arena fence before lol.

My horses aren't "pets" but THIS guy needs to be handled slow at first. 

But, maybe I should try getting ahold of that feedlot guy


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I understand, I wasn't trying to make it sound like your horse was a complete bronc. We too(hubby and I) are used to the horses that are left out untouched until they are 3/4/5 years old. As you and I both know you wouldn't want to deal with them in a flimsy 40 ft. pen only 5 ft high at first, especially if you need to rope them. But it usually doesn't take long for them to get over the BS. And they are better to handle than rude, manhandled babies, in my opinion.

Is there an option of leaving him him with someone close to where you live now and coming to get him later after your move? I am not trying to be nosy just trying to offer some solutions.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I appreciate it!

I'm going to take him with me regardless because I'm moving 3000km away. It's easier and cheaper to take both horses at once. But I have lots of family down there who have property where I can keep him until I figure something out.

I didn't think you were implying he was a bronc  I was just saying it's hard to know who to trust, y'know? I'm not one of those people who thinks that Pookie is made of glass and needs a horse whisperer, but I also dont want to see him yanked around or thrown or anything if he doesn't need it.

My cousin went to a sale last weekend and got some numbers for a couple young guys who had really nice well trained horses that they'd trained themselves, so she's going to send those to me which is great!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah geez! That is a move!
I can understand not wanting to send him to just anyone, I wish I could suggest someone but I am not anywhere near there. Hopefully the numbers that your cousin got will pan out! Moving sucks, I went across state lines last month and living in a new area had to find a brand inspector. We always use the same one(just a few counties away) and it was quite the fiasco to get something so simple accomplished. Can't imagine trying to find a colt starter!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I prefer unhandled to mishandled as well. Nervousness isn't hard to fix if it's just due to not being handled. Nervousness do to abuse takes a while to fix. So, just be honest with the trainer, unlike some of the people I deal with that flat out lie to me about their horses.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I did find someone  she will only take him for a min of 45 days, but oh well. I could probably buy a quieter, even reg'd horse for what I'm paying for the training... But I want THIS horse 

I'm dropping him off in a few days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

